# Sig P226 Conversion from 40 to 9mm?



## acermanco1 (Mar 21, 2018)

My first Post on a great Forum.
My question is: Can you safely convert a E2 P226 in 40 S&W to 9mm by changing barrel and magazine. Also not sure if 40 recoil spring would be too strong for the 9mm?
Thanks.


----------



## Superzuki (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello, glad you joined us!!

I took a 9MM barrel and magazine from a P226 that belonged to one of my friends and put them in my 357/40 P226 and it shot fine, with the 20 pound spring,
I have since been told by an internet 'expert' that I couldn't do that. 
I have 2 - P229's in 9MM so I don't need a 9MM - P226, but if I did I wouldn't hesitate,


----------

